# Our Amphibians (Loads of Photos)



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

So . . . Jake and I have been spending a few months sorting out our Reptile Room and updating our collection. We have bought a few Amphibs recently and now they are settled I have taken some piccys . . . thought I'd share!

Clown Tree Frogs - 






























Reed Frogs -


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

Red Eye's:





































Fire Salamanders:


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

OooOOooo...Froggy's....I wanty LOL....

Now you need some waxy monkeys 

I like the clown frogs.


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

wow were did you get your Clown Tree Frogs there stunning and so are ya red eyes lol i want them


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

Tomato Frogs:






























American Green Tree Frog:
















Fire Bellied Toads:


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks :2thumb:

The Clown Frogs came from Hamm, Jake bought them for me because he couldn't find any Mossy Frogs (Saving up for some from Pollywog now )


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

BecciBoo said:


> Thanks :2thumb:
> 
> The Clown Frogs came from Hamm, Jake bought them for me because he couldn't find any Mossy Frogs (Saving up for some from Pollywog now )


do Clown Tree Frogs cost alot if you dont mind me asking? and how do you keep ya water clean in ya fbt vivs?


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

cubeykc said:


> do Clown Tree Frogs cost alot if you dont mind me asking? and how do you keep ya water clean in ya fbt vivs?


I have no idea how much he paid for them (I never do :lol2

I've had my FBTs a while, they were the first amphibs I got, They live in a natural set up with a large pool of water that has a filter. I have to do water changes every 2 weeks. This is where they live:


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

that is a really nice set up what kind of filter do you use and is that fish in there with them?


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

I think Jake should give me his GTP......
All those minutes he wastes with me on the phone...


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

cubeykc said:


> that is a really nice set up what kind of filter do you use and is that fish in there with them?


Just a fish filter . . . its the full depth of the water. And yes there are guppies and platties in the water area. The set up took months lol, there are loads more plants in the water now and I've added a few bromalids on the land 



SNAKEWISPERA said:


> I think Jake should give me his GTP......
> All those minutes he wastes with me on the phone...


Which one? We have 7 :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

looks like im a filter lol but what do you use to split the water and land if you get me lol


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

BecciBoo said:


> Just a fish filter . . . its the full depth of the water. And yes there are guppies and platties in the water area. The set up took months lol, there are loads more plants in the water now and I've added a few bromalids on the land
> 
> 
> 
> Which one? We have 7 :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Umm....The one he offerd me:lol2:


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

cubeykc said:


> looks like im a filter lol but what do you use to split the water and land if you get me lol



















I used a juwel aquarium background and used aquarium sealant.


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> Umm....The one he offerd me:lol2:


You sure ur talking about GTP not ETB? :lol2:


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

thanks you


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

He offerd me a GTP and a ETB ,
But if you wanna give me a ETB's aswell...I don't mind.


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> He offerd me a GTP and a ETB ,
> But if you wanna give me a ETB's aswell...I don't mind.


:lol2: If you can afford both :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

After this season you never know


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> After this season you never know


They are stunners . . . might go take piccys of them


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

You go do that Becci


----------



## jesuslovestheladies (Apr 30, 2008)

where did you get your gallacia from?


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

jesuslovestheladies said:


> where did you get your gallacia from?


sorry . . . eh?


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

BecciBoo said:


> sorry . . . eh?


i think he means the last fire salamander

btw u have some stunning sals


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

spend_day said:


> i think he means the last fire salamander
> 
> btw u have some stunning sals


Oh lol

He/She came from Doncaster Show last year 

Thank you . . . I'm hoping to breed them


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

What do you feed your sals on?

Mine will only eat slugs, worms and wax worms :\


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

Bradders100 said:


> What do you feed your sals on?
> 
> Mine will only eat slugs, worms and wax worms :\


Crickets mainly . . . they eat them no probs, they also the the odd worm and locust


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

Bradders100 said:


> What do you feed your sals on?
> 
> Mine will only eat slugs, worms and wax worms :\


 mine is on earthworms, snails, some times crickets he gets the odd waxie too


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

BecciBoo said:


> Thanks :2thumb:
> 
> The Clown Frogs came from Hamm, Jake bought them for me because he couldn't find any Mossy Frogs (Saving up for some from Pollywog now )


Save up for them mossies. They're luvverly. They have fantastic gereen eyes. (almost as good as toads)


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

Liking the Clowns alot. 

What are they like to keep. Standard Tropical treefrogy conditions?


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

Axel01 said:


> Liking the Clowns alot.
> 
> What are they like to keep. Standard Tropical treefrogy conditions?


Yep just the same as red eyes . . . they are great :2thumb:


----------



## Mbar (Aug 12, 2007)

Great pics. 

I agree the Clowns are especially nice, not seen for sale very often unfortunately.


----------



## jesuslovestheladies (Apr 30, 2008)

yeah i meant the last salamandra, did you get it off a guy called simon townson?


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

jesuslovestheladies said:


> yeah i meant the last salamandra, did you get it off a guy called simon townson?


I can't remember to be honest. . . Jake said he was Dr ??? but I dunno


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

nice collection you have there.
great looking frogs :no1:


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

niiiiiiice!


----------



## jesuslovestheladies (Apr 30, 2008)

yeah more than likely townson. i bought a few salamandra's off him at this past doncaster show... wouldnt mind getting my hands on some gallacia though. how much did it cost?


----------



## Ruby Rue (Mar 21, 2008)

cool reeds always had soft spot for them


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

jesuslovestheladies said:


> yeah more than likely townson. i bought a few salamandra's off him at this past doncaster show... wouldnt mind getting my hands on some gallacia though. how much did it cost?


£9 I think lol


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

BecciBoo said:


> £9 I think lol



WOW thats a steal there like worth £30-£40 each


----------



## jesuslovestheladies (Apr 30, 2008)

my heart has just sunken into a puddle of ....


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

spend_day said:


> WOW thats a steal there like worth £30-£40 each


Seriously?? It was only a baby when I got it . . . latin name just said salamander salamander, bought it right at the last minute :lol2:


----------



## jesuslovestheladies (Apr 30, 2008)

stop rubbing it in, the pain is too much.


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

BecciBoo said:


> Seriously?? It was only a baby when I got it . . . latin name just said salamander salamander, bought it right at the last minute :lol2:


yeah its a pretty unuseual subspecies of salamandra salamandra


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

well I never knew that :2thumb: 

Not gonna be easy to get another to breed with him/her then?


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

What do people think of this for baby frogs?









I'm looking into either buying some or making some . . . was origianally an idea for chondros but then read about keeping frogs in them


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

nice 
what are the tubs there very clear i would love some like that


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

They are the large one of these:








Take a look here: Baby Arboreal (Small Kritter Keeper) Rack

I'm thinking it wouldn't be too hard to make something similar tho


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

These are all now for sale please follow links in my sig if you are interested


----------



## bug man (Aug 4, 2008)

*nf*

Lovely pics and animals


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

BecciBoo said:


> These are all now for sale please follow links in my sig if you are interested



that sucks you have such a wonderful collection.


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

Those beautiful clowns.


----------

